# Morgan 32 vs Irwin 34



## dhlyon (Nov 2, 2007)

We're contemplating the purchase of either a Morgan 32 (1983) or an Irwin Citation 34 (1984). We would prefer a Tartan 30 to 34 but haven't had any luck as of yet. My research suggests both the Morgan and Irwin sail comparable to the Tartan. The Irwin seems to have a prettier interior with lots of teak and a cabin stepped mast. The Morgan is certainly pretty and functional but has a keel steeped mast which I would think preferable to a cabin stepped mast as the Irwin. Dollars are about the same. Any user comments or feedback would be appreciated including pros and cons of the mast set up.
Thanks,
David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I own a 1984 Irwin Citation but I have no experience with the Morgan. I've been very happy with the Irwin as it points well (with proper trim), is not too tender (I'll reef at over 15 knots wind), it is solidly built, I've never heard of one with a blistered hull ( I've seen Morgans in the yard getting their hulls stripped), etc. It is good on broad and beam reach,also. It single hands fine although, as the winches are rather forward, I single hand in front of the pedestal. There is tons of room for a 34' and it's laid out nicely. Every thing in the cabin that was original in the cabin (water pressure/heat, stove, electrical) all work still. 
The ports leaked as the wood paneling was installed right up to the holes cut for the ports and the ports were installed right over the wood and as the boat flexed, leaks started. This is a constant in these Citations. I'm reinstalling new Gray ports right on the fiberglass and installing new strip paneling around the port flanges rather than under them. This is the only real problem I found on a really reasonably priced boat. 
Length 34'7"
Beam 11'2"
Bridge clearance 46'2"
Draft 4'8"
Yanmar 3GMF 20 HP

I know little about Morgan sailboats other than I understand they have a good reputation.

DEFINITELY get a survey on any previously owned boat. A surveyor as unknown to the broker as you can find, if that is possible. I looked at boats for two years and had more than one survey done before I found this one.


----------



## TThomsen (Oct 9, 2007)

Just looked up on yachtworld.com and there are 75 tartan 30-34 for sale.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...ncyid=100&city=&pbsint=&boatsAddedSelected=-1


----------

